# Europa Universalis IV



## Citizen66 (Aug 29, 2012)

It's in the pipeline. So I decided to try and do the learning curve of III. I keep getting hang screens when loading tutorial levels.  Should have a new PC soon though. I think this will be the grand strategy of Paradox that I would actually like, if distraction doesn't prevent me from learning it yet again. 

So who's getting it? Thoughts etc.


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 30, 2012)

Getting a machine that'll run Crusader Kings II is still my priority. Although I enjoy the epic sweep of EU3- my 18th century IslamoCatholic Byzantine Empire with its vast dominions in Africa won't load without crashing anymore.


----------



## Citizen66 (Aug 30, 2012)

My machine will run CK II and HOI III. No idea why EU III isn't working properly.  Some of the mods look ace for it. Need to try and learn the vanilla game first though.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 30, 2012)

CK2 is a thing of beauty as is EU3, looking forward to seeing how IV turns out


----------



## JimW (Aug 30, 2012)

There's a further expansion for CK II coming apparently, improves the Byzantines and Orthodox: http://www.paradoxplaza.com/press/2012/8/crusader-kings-ii-legacy-of-rome-expansion-announced

When they get republics and that done it will help with the Game of Thrones mod I don't know if you've seen: 

Already playable though still in beta: http://citadel.prophpbb.com/forum4.html


----------



## camouflage (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm looking forward to EU4 definitly, especially the new trade-system. But it's way too early to have found out about this, We've about a year to go, maybe more... and already EU3 looks passe and crap compared to the sumptuous clips of EU4 on youtube and the like. The graphics look fantastic, and did I mention the trade system? I really shouldn't have found out about this one until a good twelve months hence.

I have already pleaded on the Pdox forums for non-european cultures to be worth playing from the get-go this time. From Mali to Maya to China, a game like this shouldn't be just wasted on France and GB as usual. Although playing Venice will be a blast!

(by the way there's also a new xpansion coming up for HoI3)


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2012)

Think I know who you are on them there forums then.

My shopping list is now:

2 EU III expansions (last two)

2 CK II expansions (including the new one)

2 HOI III expansions (FTM and the new one)

Vic II and expansion. 

Oh and East vs West when it comes out.

So it's a fuckin' good job EU IV is a year away.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 3, 2012)

Yup, there's certainly a lot to get through.

Some assholes tried to get me hooked on crack once, happily it didn't take. But this lot... I'll never be a sci-fi writer at this rate. :-(


----------



## Red Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Think I know who you are on them there forums then.
> 
> My shopping list is now:
> 
> ...


 
New Sim City is out in Feb 2013 too.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> New Sim City is out in Feb 2013 too.


 
Looking forward to that too. 

Been getting into EU III. Seems a very slow game.  actually quite boring if you're not at war with anyone. I was trying to get top grips with the economy but I seemed to spending as much sending my merchants to places as I was making. I think I've got a LOT more reading to do. Was playing as Portugal and wanted to colonise uncharted territories but was nowhere near having the right tech to get the national idea to do that. Perhaps I need to start at a different date.


----------



## Red Storm (Sep 3, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Looking forward to that too.
> 
> Been getting into EU III. Seems a very slow game.  actually quite boring if you're not at war with anyone. I was trying to get top grips with the economy but I seemed to spending as much sending my merchants to places as I was making. I think I've got a LOT more reading to do. Was playing as Portugal and wanted to colonise uncharted territories but was nowhere near having the right tech to get the national idea to do that. Perhaps I need to start at a different date.


 
I played it 4 years ago. I enjoyed it but I was quiet confused with what was going on. I think I need to do reading too. 

I couldn't understand HoI either. What is Victoria like? 

You can't just jump into these games.


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 3, 2012)

Haven't played Victoria. If you register your copy of EU III*there's a strategy guide on the forum although it's actually for Heir to the Throne which I haven't got yet. 

It's approx 140 pages. Which is on top of the 140 pages in the manual. 

*There's strategy guides for pretty much all their titles in hidden forums that only become available if you register your game at the forum.


----------



## camouflage (Sep 4, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> I played it 4 years ago. I enjoyed it but I was quiet confused with what was going on. I think I need to do reading too.
> 
> I couldn't understand HoI either. What is Victoria like?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/does-anyone-else-play-victoria-2-ahd.289664/

Good stuff, I'm playing again actually, in a Prussia game looking to create Germany. Once acheived I will loom menacingly over Europe with my industries and armies, wearing a pointy helmet and twiddling my Prussian mustache.


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm in the year 1745 with France at the moment. Been having a crack at it since I said I didn't know how to play. 

Had a go with Portugal, Castile and now France. Finally learnt how inflation works, infamy, the economy (basics at least) plus bits and bobs. 

Last two games with Portugal and Castile only lasted 100 or so years before either inflation destroyed my economy or infamy led the world to go to war with me. I have struggled in this game with regards to technological advancement. I've always been behind every western European nation. 

Only got less than 100 years left with France. I've been pursuing a vassalisation strategy (just ended up like that), I've vassalised almost all of the Holy Roman Empire baring a couple of single province states and Pisa. I've also got Aragon, Galacia, Cornwall, Munster, Wales as well as some of Eastern Europe such as Bulgaria. 

Smashed England and Castile to pieces about 3 times a piece in the first 150 years, so they've not been a threat all game. Austria was doing well, they annexed all of the Ottoman Empire, they stretched from north Italy all the way to the southern tip of the Arabian peninsula. I had a few big wars with them and now I've eliminated them from Europe except their core Austrian provinces. 

It's been good. Looking forward to EUIV and might give some of the other paradox games a go.


----------



## Random (Nov 15, 2012)

I tried Crusader Kings II at Gamex and couldn't even get through the tutorial


----------

